# New 2006 Thunder Mountain Choppers, 300 Rear Tire...



## 007 (May 14, 2006)

For 2006, Thunder Mountain has made some very good changes. First off, they changed the drive from left side to right side, which took care of their balance issues. The bike is lighter and very well balanced now. Second, moving the drive from the left side to the right enabled them to use the LARGEST tire made for a motorcycle. The new 300!!! MASSIVE rubber, take a look...

x


----------



## Mr. P (May 14, 2006)

A friend of mine has one that looks like that.
I think he said it was like 30-31k something. No way!


----------



## archangel (May 14, 2006)

LOL..here I thought ya were talking about..."Thunder on the Mountain"....comming very soon to VC!..............


----------



## 007 (May 14, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has one that looks like that.
> I think he said it was like 30-31k something. No way!



I had to redo a few of the pictures at a different image hosting site Mr. P, but take a look at the last picture. Better have a seat first ...


----------



## Mr. P (May 26, 2006)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I had to redo a few of the pictures at a different image hosting site Mr. P, but take a look at the last picture. Better have a seat first ...


Oh I know. What I meant was NO way I'd ever spend that on a bike.


----------



## CSM (May 26, 2006)

Nice bike. I am used to having to use the largest rubber available so not overly impressed...oh...wait...you were talking about the tire! Never mind.


----------



## Mr. P (May 26, 2006)

CSM said:
			
		

> Nice bike. I am used to having to use the largest rubber available so not overly impressed...oh...wait...you were talking about the tire! Never mind.


EVERYONE quick, pick-up yer feet, it's about to get DEEP in  in here!  :rotflmao:


----------



## CSM (May 26, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> EVERYONE quick, pick-up yer feet, it's about to get DEEP in  in here!  :rotflmao:


 Yer just jealous!


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh I know. What I meant was NO way I'd ever spend that on a bike.



I wouldn't either. I think it's rediculous. But people buy 'em. More money than brains.

I'd build my own before I'd drop that kind of cash on one, and it would be exactly the way I wanted.


----------



## Redhots (May 29, 2006)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I wouldn't either. I think it's rediculous. But people buy 'em. More money than brains.
> 
> I'd build my own before I'd drop that kind of cash on one, and it would exactly the way I wanted.



You could always pick up one of these for under $1000.00  






http://www.moped-scooters.com/site/436105/page/416693


----------



## 007 (May 29, 2006)

Redhots said:
			
		

> You could always pick up one of these for under $1000.00
> 
> 
> http://www.moped-scooters.com/site/436105/page/416693



That your ride?


----------



## Redhots (May 30, 2006)

Hell no!  Did you read the specs on it?  Its a fuck'n scooter!

Damn thing looks like it was built for Mini-Me.  :rotflmao:

Still, it would be funny to pull up on one of those at a bike night or something and act the part of Mr. Hardcore Biker Tough Guy, or parody the Weekend Warrior Yuppie who thinks having a bike makes him a badass.

Though it would be a pretty expensive gag... might be worth the laugh if you had the cash though.


----------



## Shattered (May 30, 2006)

Aww.. I think it's cute...


----------



## dmp (May 30, 2006)

GOOD lord - does that bike NEED all that rubber? Geesh!  My car uses 225's...albeit FOUR of 'em. - I wonder if that bike has more TORQUE than does my car's engine? lol


----------



## Joz (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the pics, Pale!  I sent them to my brother.  He wants a Harley soooooo badly.


----------



## Mr. P (May 30, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> GOOD lord - does that bike NEED all that rubber? Geesh!  My car uses 225's...albeit FOUR of 'em. - *I wonder if that bike has more TORQUE than does my car's engine?* lol


That bike has an engine? Where? I missed it.


----------



## 007 (May 31, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> GOOD lord - does that bike NEED all that rubber? Geesh!  My car uses 225's...albeit FOUR of 'em. - I wonder if that bike has more TORQUE than does my car's engine? lol



It's got a Harley Davidson 103" Screaming Eagle stroker in it. Around 120 foot pounds of torque, and around 110 horse power. More could be had with more compression, different cams, ECM race tuner, and few other little tweeks. It WILL burn that big back tire. I've done it.

And no, it sure doesn't "need" that massive 300 on it. They corner like SHIT! It's all about looks.


----------

